# Probleme de carte reseau ?



## Tiki10 (12 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

Je me demande si j'ai un probleme la carte reseau de mon Imac G3.
En effet, lorsque je dépose un fichier sur mon serveur ( l'imac g3 ), la vitesse du client ftp vers le serveur est d' environ 8Mo/sec. Par contre, lorsque je récupere un fichier déposé sur l'imac, la vitesse tombe dramatiquement a une vitesse comprise entre 10 et 40ko/sec. Bien sur, tout cela en reseau local.
Alors je me demande si : 
-1) la carte reseau est morte ?
-2) C'est normal, le controleur des imac g3 est une m*rde en upload ?
-3) J'ai un probleme de configuration logiciel, mais je ne sais pas m'en sortir ?

Je suis sous debian lenny, j'utilise le driver bmac+, le serveur ftp est vsftpd ( j'ai essayé pure-ftp avec le meme resultat ). Je n'ai pas d'interface PHY de dispo pour le driver bmac ce qui m'interdit une configuration autre ( par exemple half-duplex et 10baseT ) via les mii-tools ou ethtool.

Est ce que quelqu'un a déja testé les adaptateurs usb => ethernet sous linux ? Si ca gène beaucoup ma vitesse de depot vers le ftp en reseau local, tout les autres modes devraient y gagner ( depots et upload via la zone internet, upload via la zone local ). Si oui, quel modèle utilisez-vous ?


Merci


Tiki


----------



## Silice (13 Janvier 2010)

Tout ce que je peut te dire, c'est que les adaptateurs Usb => Ethernet ne sont pas une bonne solution

++
Silice


----------

